# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  La cuarta parte de los embalses del Guadalquivir ya esta al 100%

## sergi1907

Como el agua no dé una tregua importante en los próximos días la situación hidrológica en el distrito del Guadalquivir podría convertirse en un problema de imprevisibles consecuencias. La prueba más evidente es que 12 de los 46 embalses de la cuenca (algo más de la cuarta parte) ya han alcanzado su tope máximo y muchos otros superan los niveles que marcan los protocolos de seguridad para empezar a aliviar agua. Una quincena de presas continuaban ayer desembalsando, pero la mayor parte lo hacían en cantidades pequeñas para no causar males mayores en las zonas que han sufrido inundaciones en los últimos días .

La mayoría de las presas que han empezado a colmatarse están en la cabecera de la cuenca: Aguascebas, Dañador, Jándula, Rumblar y Guadalén (Jaén) y Cubillas (Granada). Pero también en el curso intermedio: Yeguas, Arenoso y Martín-Gonzalo (Córdoba), y en el curso bajo: El Agrio, Gergal y Melonares (Sevilla). En varios de ellos (Aguascebas, Huesna o Martín-Gonzalo) se han superado desde principios de octubre los 600 litros por metro cuadrado, que es la media de todo un año hidrológico.

"El acopio de agua ahora mismo en Andalucía es histórico", admitió ayer el consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Juan Díaz-Trillo. En toda la comunidad, los embalses están al 85%, aunque en el Guadalquivir se llega al 88%. El Guadalete-Barbate está al 86%, el Mediterráneo al 75% y Tinto-Odiel al 69%. Los embalses de la provincia de Sevilla son los más colmatados (93%), y en la capital el Ayuntamiento informó ayer que hay reservas para abastecimiento de agua para los próximos cuatro años. Díaz-Trillo alertó también sobre el deterioro de algunos cauces y envió un mensaje a los ayuntamientos: "Cuando se construye en un cauce, pocas palabras más se necesitan".


http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=19785

----------


## perdiguera

Están llenos no colmatados, aunque algunos, como el Cordobilla, lo estén realmente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

A veces las palabras se pueden usar como sinónimos, pero en este caso no, porque si fuera como dice la noticia, el problema sería mucho mayor. De momento para el día de Navidad y el 26, también dan agua. Este año el problema está siendo mucho peor que el año pasado, pues ahora estaban los embalses llenos. Espero que no sea mucho problema, pero el Gergal por ejemplo, lleva desembalsando desde principios de mes.

----------


## perdiguera

No es problema que un embalse esté desmbalsando desde tiempo atrás; el problema es si lo está haciendo mal y no conozco ninguno que lo esté haciendo mal.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No es problema que un embalse esté desmbalsando desde tiempo atrás; el problema es si lo está haciendo mal y no conozco ninguno que lo esté haciendo mal.


Yo no he querido decir que lo esté haciendo mal. Yo creo que es que no tiene más remedio, lo está haciendo por el labio fijo. El invierno pasado estuvo desde Dicembre hasta Mayo haciéndolo. La gestión está siendo muy buena.

----------


## juanlo

En estos instantes hay 17 embalses de la cuenca del Guadalquivir al 100%, otros 11 a más del 90% y 11 más a más del 80%.
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...n_Embalses.pdf
P.D. Este pdf se actualiza cada hora.

----------


## sergi1907

> En estos instantes hay 17 embalses de la cuenca del Guadalquivir al 100%, otros 11 a más del 90% y 11 más a más del 80%.
> http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...n_Embalses.pdf
> P.D. Este pdf se actualiza cada hora.



Una situación histórica.

Seguramente hará muchos años que no se producía algo así.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si hoy estuviera lloviendo también la situación se habría vuelto mucho más complicada. Pero aú sin llover la aportación a los embalses sigue siendo muy alta.

----------


## ben-amar

Y en determinados casos, demasiada

----------

